# Fedora and Ubuntu



## Braveheart (Feb 18, 2009)

is it easier to download programs from the internet in Fedora than it is in Ubuntu? such as games...its close to impossible to get a .deb game to work...


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 18, 2009)

I would recommend Ubuntu because it is more supported by community, it's noob friendly and has greatest popularity than any Linux distro. Ubuntu is aiming casual desktop user while Fedora has more enterprise features and includes more bleeding edge software which sometimes might break some things.


----------



## xfire (Feb 18, 2009)

The best way is to try both and see which you like. It's never possible to say which distro would suite which person. My personal favourite is ubuntu and have seen many games in the packet manager(never tried them though.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, i just didn't want to go through the hassle of downloading, burning the ISO, etc to get fedora and find  don't like it ....oh well.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

ubuntu is for the casual user and for those just starting, you need to know at least how to use windows to use ubuntu, installing things is different but you need a basic knowledge of pcs

fedora is usually a good place to go to next coz it is more advanced than ubuntu but it is also harder to use and more likely to have issues

open suse is anothert okay distro with options for kde or gnome straight from the bag this looks and feels a bit like windows too

linux is really good now, just get a dvd rw or cd rw and see what you like


----------

